# Kush, Purps, and BC Mango - Here We Grow Again



## massproducer (Apr 21, 2008)

So I just got my new seeds today.  I got Mendo Purple(purps), BC Kush and BC Mango.  I just moved not too long ago and this will be my first grow in my new place...Because I moved and had to take down my old set up, I thought it was time for a change...Not a major change but somewhat of a major change.  I used to grow mainly in dwc multi-tubs, having 2-4 plants per rubbermaid.  My last few grows were hybrid aero/nft chambers, that I made myself out of 6" pvc pipe. 

I now have choosen to go back to a variation of DWC.  It is basically a recirculating DWC system that totally replaces the water atleast 6 times every hour.  Some people call these bio-buckets.  

I have a lot going on in my life right now as my wife is ready to have our third child any day, so I have not fully completed my system as of yet, but it will only take about a day to finish.  I like to build my own systems so i can customize it to my situation and needs.  I hope to get some pictures up later tonight of the system layout and components.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 21, 2008)

Day 1 Germination

I like to put my seeds in little containers to germinate with a bit of damp paper towel on the bottom and another small peice on top.  The containers i am using now are perfect for me because they are small and have lids that keep the humidity up inside.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like some good strains that you've picked out. I'm sure they will be some great smoke. I can't wait to watch your grow journal my friend. I will definitely be pulling up a chair.

Good luck with the coming baby. Take care and be safe.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 22, 2008)

I checked today and I have 4 purps seeds, 3 kush and 2 mango seeds all cracked in under 12 hours.   I will be sowing these in my rockwool starter cubes in a bit.  I also am going to try to make it to home depot later to atleast finish my supply line for my system.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 22, 2008)

here are a few pictures of my systems basic layout.  It looks like a bunch of buckets right now, i know but soon everything will take shape.

First pic- Basic layout
Second pic- Starting of supply line
Thrid pic- supply line connected to mag drive pump- mine is 1300 GPH
Fourth pic- rockwool preconditioning (soaking in a ph'd solution)
Seeds germinating with heater set to 80F


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 22, 2008)

do u have holes in your lids for da seeds and also r u gunna b growing in da whitte buckets bcuz u will get root rot my friend was doin da same grow as me and he didnt have time to buy another black bucket and in a matter of daze all his roots were roted


----------



## massproducer (Apr 22, 2008)

Like I said right now you just see buckets, I buy white buckets because i can get them for cheaper.  Wheather black or white I totally insulate my buckets with foam, and poly sheeting.

Having white buckets does not cause root rot, it can cause light to get into your buckets which can lead to algea growth, and because light can get through it can cause your temps to go up, which in the end could lead to root rot.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 22, 2008)

I use 6-8" net pots in the lids, and my medium of choice is lava rocks, because they are great at harbouring the beneficial bactaria


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 22, 2008)

when a plant goes into root rot but stays alive is it possible to go thru with da buddin process anyway


----------



## massproducer (Apr 22, 2008)

the best thing to do at any sign of root rot is to first lower the waters temps, and then buy some H202 and totally flush with just water and h202.  The bactaria are feeding on the nutes and carbs in your roots and system, and h202 will kill all bactaria...Bad thing is that it will also kill the beneficals as well.

It is hard to say if you will make it through flowering but this will give you the best chance


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 22, 2008)

i flushed it but with some stuff called flora kleen idk if its da same or not its been veg for likke 8 weeks and my friend took alot clones off of it and decide dat it still looks healthy enough on da outside to bud


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

Good job with the clones. That's what I would do. Take as many clones as possible and try to deal with the root rot then. If you can't get it under control, you have the clones to replace it. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay so I went to Canadian Tire today and got what I needed to complete the supply and return lines.  Unfortunatly I got the wrong coupling and will have to finish the return line tomorrow...But...I did get the supply line finished tonight.:hubba: 

So basically the supply line constantly circulates the water from the rez to each of the individual buckets.  The solution is pumped from the rez into each bucket.  I have somewhat of strong pump, and it totally exchanges the solution in each bucket 18 - 20 times every hour. 

It is constructed of 3/4" PVC pipe, 3/4" pvc Tee's, 3/4" pvc elbows and 3/4" pvc male adaptors.

Here's a few pictures showing the supply line.  

Picture 1 - Shows the supply line connected to the pump and the beginning of the supply line branching off to feed the 2 rows of buckets.

Picture 2 -  Shows where the supply line connects to each bucket.  

Picture 3 - Shows the end connection which is a 90° pvc elbow


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see it all come together. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Codybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice.  I dont do hydro but will follow this thread with eager anticipation.  I got my seeds around the same time from the same place so that adds to my ntrest.  very interesting so far.


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 24, 2008)

looks pretty tech

cant wait to see your craft at work...peace!


----------



## snuggles (Apr 24, 2008)

You gonna smoke it when it's all done? LOL


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 24, 2008)

like da way yo system is lookin so far might use this with 1 of my friends once i see your genius at work


----------



## benamucc (Apr 24, 2008)

I like that this started as a pile of parts.  Good luck.  The strains sound really good!


----------



## lorenzo (May 6, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

yeah how are those purps going?


----------



## massproducer (May 6, 2008)

I will posting some updates tonight, all of my seedling are just about ready to be put into my system with i will be completing tonight as well.

I was just delayed a week or so because my Wife just gave birth to my 3rd child, a beautiful baby girl.

I promise I will update tonight tho


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I was just delayed a week or so because my Wife just gave birth to my 3rd child, a beautiful baby girl.


..well congrats MP.. you truely ARE a mass_producer_,ehh..


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

LOL.

Congrats, you gotta tell us about that kinda stuff LOL.


----------



## Pot Belly (May 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..well congrats MP.. you truely ARE a mass_producer_,ehh..


 
Great one!   Lost my swig through my nose.


----------



## massproducer (May 6, 2008)

You Know it Hick, LMAO

Snuggles you were right about the purps, it is a very finaky strain, it likes what it likes and nothing else.  1 is very sensitive to nutes while 1 of the others loves em.  Purps is not really a strain I would recommend untill you feel totally confident with your gardening skills.  These are quick to show problems and they want the problems corrected quickly.  It can get hard because you must be able to recognize different deficiencies and problems very quickly.  With that said I have not had much problems with them, but i can definiately see where i could have.

This is a very gross picture...I know, i just got done sealing all my buckets with goop, inside and outside and I was too tired to turn off the light for a picture...I know, I'm lazy, lol

I truly thank you guys for getting on me because I was starting to procastinate, but you guys got the ball rolling again.


----------



## massproducer (May 6, 2008)

The plants are sitting in their net pots, in a rubbermaid waiting to be transferred into my system, that was not fully done , until tonight

This is a horrible pic, but tomorrow when I transplant them, I will get some better pics of the plant and you will get to see the whole system finally put together.

By the way the plants are very healthy, it is very hard to get a a good picture colour wise because I am running a 1000w hps, that drowns out all other colours except yellow and red, so it makes everything look yellowie red


----------



## massproducer (May 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the plants with the lights off.  I am hoping to get them transferred into my system tonight


----------



## massproducer (May 7, 2008)

Here is how the water is returned back to the rez.  I use tee's so I can connect 2 buckets to 1 hose.

1st pic shows the tee connected to each bucket

2nd pic shows the return line indise the bucket

Things will make a lot more sense once it is all together


----------



## snuggles (May 7, 2008)

Good to hear you are having luck with those Purps, mine had to be killed so I can't help much past the first 2 weeks of flower but it sounds like you have it figured out so far, it is a weird plant. Plants look like they are ready, are you LOL? Good luck


----------



## goneindawind (May 8, 2008)

cant wait to see your setup and your plants i think im gunna try both in da future thank you


----------



## massproducer (May 13, 2008)

Okay time for a little update.

I still have not put my plants in my system yet because I have them sitting in a shallow water culture right now and they seem to be liking it.  My system is completed but it is not really needed yet.

Because these plants are doing so well in the makeship SWC I think I may wait until they are sexed to put them into my system, that way I will not have to deal with removing any males and transplanting clones to filll the males position.  The nodes are just starting to alternate, and I would say that 70% of these plants will be sexed within a week, some in the next few days.

They are all smelling wonderful, except one of the purps with happens to be the runt, this purps smells rather spicey, kind of like skunky pepper, if that makes any sense.  This plant will be destroyed as I do not want to use these genetics for breeding and I do not want to waste a space in my system because this is the exact pheno that I wanted to avoid.  I may not actually destroy it, i may just put it with the rest of the plants that do not make the cut into the system...that is I will just transplant that into a soil-less medium of coco coir, and let it flower on its own.

Well here is a few pictures


----------



## massproducer (May 13, 2008)

I thought that I would share a few pics of my mutants


The first is Kush- It is kind of hard to see but this kush plant is starting to grow an extra leaf.  So instead of it coming out with 1 set of 2 nodes, it is growing a third.  It is also starting to grow 2 main stems, almost like it was topped, but I have done nothing to these plants...Yet

The second is a Purps mutant that grew a leaf with 2 blades instead of 3, and the other leaf that does have 3 blades grew all of the blades the same size.  This starting to grow out of its mutancy, and is turning out to be a very nice plant.  This plant is potted in a soil-less mixture of vermiculite and pearlite, and has hydroton at the bottom of the pot to encourage excellent drainage.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 14, 2008)

*Whats up MP. The future young ladies are looking great. Even the special ed ones.   Look foward to watching them grow into beautiful frosty ladies. :hubba:  GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO, GREEN MOJO! *


----------



## massproducer (May 19, 2008)

I have now confirmed 2 males, 1 purps and 1 Kush, this is totally fine with me as I needed 1 of both for an up coming breeding project.  

The other 8 plants are showing female preflowers.  I have 3 kush, 3 purps, and 2 BC mango that are showing female preflowers.  They are also starting to really stink, but in a wonderful way.  The purps is smelling like a grapey skunk, the mango smells of some dank sour mangos, and the kush smells...like kush, it is really hard to discribe the kush smell.  A fruity, hashy, coffee skunky smell, it is wonderful.

Now that I have the plants all sexed, I am going to be cloning my best females to fill up my system and finally get them in their permanent home.  I have 3 very vigorous plants, 1 of each strain, that will be mothered and be used in the system, while the other females have been transplanted and will be grown in a soil-less mix.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 19, 2008)

Looking good bro....


----------



## snuggles (May 19, 2008)

I had some Purps with some mutations LOL, they ended up growing OK too. Mine were also stretching more than I thought they would, yours seem stretchy at all? they eventually got squat on me so I didn't worry too much but it was weird. Looking good so far...hopefully the rest are ladies since you got the males you need.

Hope the family is doing well too, new baby and all....daddy must need his sleep


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

lookin great mp! congrats on the baby!

id be willing to be on the swc, the reason those two and that third in the corner are more vigerous is because they are getting more air. you can tell the two lines comming in are sitting on one side of the big one, and the other stone is shared between the big one and the other two. if you had another few lines comming in you could expect every one to be the size of the two bigger ones. (just an observation)

the plants look fabulous! i cant wait to see these babies boomin in yer new setup!  

toke some for me brother! :bong1:


----------



## massproducer (May 19, 2008)

The lines have nothing to do with the placement of the air stones.  Those are just the air lines, which would have to come from the same place as they are connected to the same pump.  Those two plants were just always the most vigorous.  They were the first to germinate, always had the faster growth rate and are just all around the strongest.  They actaully didn't always have an air stones and an air pump, they were just wicking up the nute solution first, but those plants were just always the strongest. 

This is not real uncommon for me, If I grow out 15 seeds, I will usually have 2-4 males, 2-3 runts, 2-3 very strong and vigorous plants and the rest will all just be avaerage.  This is how i choose my keepers/mothers.  These are what I look for when I breed as well.  You have to keep in mind that every strain, even very stable ones will always have different phenotypes.  Very good observation tho bro



Thanks for the respect


----------



## Tater (May 19, 2008)

Congrats on the offspring and looks like a great grow you got going.

/me wanders into the back of the room to find himself a chair.


----------



## smokybear (May 19, 2008)

Wow. Great male/female ratio. Very nice. It's cool that you got one male of each though. Grats on the ladies. Definitely keep us posted. They are looking beautiful. Take care and be safe.


----------



## massproducer (May 19, 2008)

thanks a lot guys, everything is finally starting to come together.  i normally do not like to procrastinate but with a new baby, I find myself comprimising.  But now that my plants are basically sexed, I have a renewed sense of energy.

I am going to be taking some cuttings tonight, once those cuttings root, everything will be moved to the system.  I am also making a small grow box to house my males.

But thanks again and stay tuned.


----------



## massproducer (May 25, 2008)

I finally have everything up and running in my recirculating DWC.  I just turned on the pump and see is running like a beauty.  I have a sheet of panda film that goes on top and around the buckets but I removed it to show ya the plants in the actual system.


----------



## massproducer (May 25, 2008)

So it is confirmed, I have 3 males, 1 of each strain I am growing.  I have 1 really nice,frosty Kush male, 1 huge Mango male which i just confirmed today:doh: and 1 very sativa male purps.  This actually works out good for me because it gives me greater flexiblity in my breeding projects.

Well here is a pic of the big Mango male that I confirmed today


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2008)

*The ladies are looking spectacular MP.   Gotta love those tight nodes and that lush green color. :hubba:  Whatever your doing keep it up because they look great. :aok: *


----------



## stunzeed (May 25, 2008)

Nice setup. Mine is VERY similar.


Stunzeed..


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2008)

> 1 really nice,frosty Kush male,


:yay: .....:cool2:


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is a few more pics of the girls...and boys

First 2 Pics are my 2 prized males.  1 BC Mango and 1 Mendo Purple.  The BC Mango is the larger of the two but they are both beautiful plants, and they both smell outstanding...i was kind of upset because this purps male was my best smelling plant, it may be one of the best smelling plants that i have grown.  It smells just like fruity pebbles cereal, from back in the day.lol...  Either way it is the best for the long run as this is now going to be the male half of my BC purple Kush F1's.  The Bc Mango has a very lofty job as well, it has to pollenate a BC Kush clone, and a purps clone, resulting in Purple Mango and Mango Kush F1's.  

The rest of the pics or of the ladies about a week into 12/12.  The are starting to get big.  I will be cracking out the connie next week.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry about the pics, i know they are horrible, but they are better then nothing.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

I will be cutting the males tops off tonight and putting them in a solution of water and B1, and moving them out of the flowering room so the early openers do not seed my garden.  The pollen will be collected and applied manually to my selected clones.

I will be also stealing the males pots in order to put my rooted clones in to prepare them to be seeded, in a a couple weeks, as they have now begun to grow again.

Busy night...LoL


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

I have actually changed my mind now.  I am actually going to anchor my males in some oasis foam that I recently picked up.  I use Oasis cubes for rooting and seedlings sometimes but I can get actual Oasis floral foam for a waaaay cheaper price...  On inspection this stuff is the same stuff as oasis cubes, so I am going to use it for this and I am going to put a few cuttings in some homecut cubes and see what kind of results i get.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are a few better pics of my breeding males

First we have the beautiful smelling purps, that will father my purple Kush


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is the Mango Male that will Father my Purple Mango and Mango Kush


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

lastly a freakishly short bushy male.  This is one of my shortest bushiest plants but it ended up being a full blown male, go figure.

I am not sure if I am going to use it, but I am going to collect some pollen and see what happens.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 3, 2008)

> Here is the Mango Male that will Father my Purple Mango and Mango Kush


 Those sound like some super funky crosses there mp, I would love to see them come alive. Best of luck to you!


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah, I can't wait to get the pollenation done


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 3, 2008)

*Everything is looking great as always MP.  Sounds like you been very busy in the garden that's for sure. :aok: *


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks TBG, yeah with the new baby and the garden, my time is basically spent, with it will all be worth it in a little over a month...LOL


----------



## massproducer (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are a few bud shots at almost 4 weeks, 26 days in, to be exact.  All of these girls are very frosty already, I mean very frosty.  THC extends down the entire fan leaves on most plants.  

Sorry about the pics but my lights on right now, i will try and get some new pics tomorrow before the light comes on as I have to change a bulb in the grow room.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 20, 2008)

howdy mp,  off to a beautiful start man.  _homemade purple kush_ has gotta be better than ice-cream(the treat!).  sounds like fun creating your own breeds.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks lyfr, It is lots of fun, lots of work and note keeping, but it is sooo worth it in the end, IMHO


----------



## tcbud (Jun 22, 2008)

Great Journal
i am also growing one mango, and some Purps, mine are from BC seed Co. I really like the journal, and am also interested in the breeding You are doing.


----------



## stoner (Jun 22, 2008)

those are some nice ladies, hopefully they produce some high grade cheeba.... really good job


----------



## chunky monkey (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been growing a strain that you can smell from a mile away had to stop. I did not have a clue as to who to order from but I took a chance with KIND seed and just started them. Hash plan mothers finest and wite russion in 48 hours started in soil one has sproted I hope the other twelve will do the same. can you tell me a good reliable place to get seeds??? please!!!!!


----------



## snuggles (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking good. So you like bcseedking.com? Not bad for the price IMO.


----------



## I'M SMOKEY JOE (Jul 9, 2008)

Do u think i will have anyluck with bc seed co delivering to the midwest...........where do u live?


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey mass producer, it's been a while for an update. I don't know about the other members but judging by the last pics, I am pretty anxious to see how they look currently. Haha, thanks man.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 11, 2008)

wheres the bud porn MP?:hubba: ...


----------



## massproducer (Jul 11, 2008)

i promise i will get some pics right before my light comes on today... Thanks for the interest guys


----------



## tcbud (Jul 11, 2008)

yes..those ladies..they are gonna be sexy...growing for so long since we saw them....


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats on the new born.. Can't wait to see more of your sexy ladies.


----------



## gmo (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey MP, still waiting on some updated pictures.  I am dying to see what your ladies look like.  Have you chopped em yet?  I just got my Kush and Purps seeds in the mail, so I will be rereading your journal.  Hopefully mine look as good as yours do in your previous pictures.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 4, 2008)

I am so sorry, i always do this, I get all worked up and then all of the posting fizzles off.

Yes i have harvested a few so far but I have a very sativa dom kush, that is a freak because it smells just like a classic hashy kush, it actually smells like hash, like fine hash you buy on the street but it is totally sativa...

I have 1 sativa dom purps left also, but because my cool tube broke I didn't get much purple, but it smells oh so purple, if that even makes sense.  It smells of skunky, grapes but it also just smells purple, you'll see soon enough


----------



## massproducer (Aug 4, 2008)

a few kush


----------



## gmo (Aug 4, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> but it smells oh so purple



That makes perfect sense.  I love the sweet sweet smell of those purple buds.  Smells just like candy most of the time.   I can hardly wait to get these beans in soil and watch em grow.  Did you find any mothers in your mix?  Thanks for the update on your grow, I look forward to some pics!


----------



## massproducer (Aug 4, 2008)

I am going to get some pics now


----------



## gmo (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome!  Don't forget about us this time .


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 5, 2008)

looking really good!  can't wait till harvest time


----------



## sportcardiva (Aug 5, 2008)

wow looking really good and tasty


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG... They are looking so good buddie..


----------



## Thorn (Aug 5, 2008)

wow very nice brother well done!!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 5, 2008)

wow mass that looks so great,, happy smoke


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2008)

The New Pics Look Great. i harvested one purps a week ago, have it in jars now.  Was venting it and enjoying the smell, was having a heck of a time trying to figure out the "fruity" kinda sweet smell, now you nailed it.......GRAPE!  Thanks.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 6, 2008)

Dude all looks GREAT! happy you finally updated! Haha now you have to comment on my thread updates! LMAO


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, I have been dealing with some heat issues lately because I broke both of my beloved cool tubes.  I have not had any major damage or problems but it keeps me very busy...lol

As promised I am doing a full update right now.  I have some pics that I just have to resize then post


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

the first few are of the sativa kush.  This has fluffier buds and a sativa structure but is the hashiest smelling plant that i have ever grown.  It actually smells like hash.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

Kush about 2 weeks from harvest


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

This is BC Mango about 2 weeks into flowering.  She smells delightful, she actually smells like mangos.  She grows into a single cola dominate giant, from what i read and I can almost confirm that now.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

The purps pheno 1

This is the more skunky grapey purps. It has a smell that is totally unique, the blend of dank skunkness and purple fruity grapes is something that you must experience.

I also have a more spicey candy grape pheno that is wonderful in its own right, that pheno is more indica dom, while the one I am posting now leans more to the sativa side of the genotype.


----------



## gmo (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful looking plants.  I bet you can hardly wait to get them dried and cured and smoke em.  I can almost taste that kush bud from here, sounds like one heck of a plant.  I love the smell of hash.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

This is my favorite kush pheno.  This is the one i have mothered and will use in all of my breeding projects.  It is an all around excellent plant.  It is very frosty and smells like strawberries, which is the last thing that I expected to find in a pack of BC Kush seeds.  This has a very intense strawberry smell, a lot stronger then my mango's smell.  The have huge rock hard buds and very nice vigor.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are a few marcos of my favorite strawberry kush

They are about 2 weeks or so away from harvest


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

Since my cool tubes broke I have had to redesign my entire growing system and method.  I have created a system/method that combines hempy buckets with coco coir.  It is not just hempy's with coco, the buckets are layered to simulate the natural water table in nature.  The growth rate rivals any other hydro system and this can easliy be totally organic.  

I won't go into it too much here right now as I am going to be putting up a thread in a few days detailing everything about this method, including pics of me mixing and filling this buckets, it should be a good one, so look out for it.

Here are just a few assorted pics


----------



## massproducer (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay I think thats enough updating for 1 night.  Any comments or question are as always welcomed and encouraged


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good as always MassProducer...


----------



## city (Aug 7, 2008)

would love to see te est of your grow systenm. im always down for the ne way of doing things


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 17, 2008)

NICE idea for a medium man!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 19, 2008)

Great Looking Grow Mass...Your set-up's beyond words for me...Ya got it goin' on, that's for sure mang...Sounds like your gonna have some great beans for the next grow, what all have you decided right now to cross..? Can't wait to see how those girls are doin' now ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## massproducer (Aug 19, 2008)

I have my F1 crosses made now, I have Purple Kush, not the clone only but selectively breed, from original stock

I have purple mango, and mango kush

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## massproducer (Aug 19, 2008)

bY the way if you check out my new thread on my coco buckets you will see some newly updated pics at the end... Check it out

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

Purple Mango***mouth waters***That sounds great Mass. Some good looking ladies you have there. Keep it green.


----------



## massproducer (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah I can hardly wait, I am just letting those beans dry a bit now but I will be germing some in about a week or so

Thanks Bomb


----------



## Thorn (Aug 20, 2008)

that sounds great man


----------



## massproducer (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks thorn, I can hardly wait, I have a few harvest pics to post tonight, so stay tuned


----------



## gmo (Aug 25, 2008)

Let's see those pics MP, i'm really lookin forward to them!  Take care.


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 1, 2008)

Did you end up harvesting those plants or did you just let them keep growing LOL!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 1, 2008)

I also would like to see an update on this harvest if possible... My girls are starting to impress me now, you should check 'em out ...Can't wait to see what ya ended up with ...


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking good Mass as usual your a true farmer.  Keep up the good work man, I really like your coco buckets I'm going to try them when I get the chance.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Thanks thorn, I can hardly wait, I have a few harvest pics to post tonight, so stay tuned


 

Hey *thorn*..you stil  staying tuned?  :rofl:  glad to seee you again *mass **man*..how was this harvest By the way:giggle:  And Happy New year


----------



## jimwents (Mar 9, 2009)

BC seeds in Canada is reliable. cash only


----------



## kingtut (Feb 20, 2010)

let us know how that goes with the mango breeding.. thats gonna take a few generations, but i have faith


----------

